# 1033 Spiderwrap



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Here is another spider wrap thats about to get a coat of Aftco.

WRI 1033






































Glad I enlarged these pictures so I can go back now and move some threads around......


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

sweet wrap , looks great



Jesse


----------



## Gummy (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice job. Good color combo also. What size thread is that?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

how many hours?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Mostly "C" size with a little "D" to fill a space or two and some "A".

I do not know right off hand about the time honestly because I dont, or cant, sit too long and work on it. I usually do about an hour or two then cover it come back to it later. But Id say about twelve or so.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

You're getting really good Ryan. That thing is beautiful.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Very nice Ryan, I can really appreciate the amount of effort that takes. Nice color combination as well. Sure would like to see some pix after finish.

Keep up the beautiful work.

Walt


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow!, that is beautiful.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That is awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

Really sharp looking wrap there. I am amazed at how to even begin to do that. I knew a few people over the years that did customs but, never appreciated the work back then. Once the epoxy is over that it will be beautiful. I have re-done a couple old rods but, just plain wraps of one color. I would love to see how someone does that.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

That is absolutely friggin beautiful.


----------



## Pier Dweller (Jun 19, 2008)

MAN! That is absolutely gorgeous!! I've yet to figure out how to do a closed wrap like that, I know it's gotta be the spacing, and thread tension. 

Great job,

PD


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

damn ry, you gettin some muther ___ skills!


----------



## RareAirWerx (Jun 7, 2008)

That is friggin awesome!!! I have a question ( i hope it isnt too dumb), how do you learn to do this kind of work? I mean the art of wrapping a rod? I like to think I am pretty artistic, and I love fishing. I have seen a lot lf really nice work on this site and am thinking I would like to learn how to do this kind of thing. Any points in the right direction would be great! Thanks.


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

*Looks great!!*

Did not know you Built Rods. Have you made a FD influenced rod yet? That would be a tough looking rod, maybe a red maltese with Gold metallic accents. If you have built one post some pics, would love to see it.
Ken
Salisbury NC Fire dept.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

wow nice wrap!post some pix after its done!


----------

